# Here we go!



## Maarick (Jul 22, 2011)

heres my second outdoor grow ever
4th grow all around
hope you guys enjoy!

in the first one: Romulan - LSD kush
in the second: G-13xAmnesia haze
in the third: super silver wreck - Pineapple express(in bucket)
in the fourth:jillybeans are the close ones
.................pineapple then papaya in buckets
.................then san fernando valley OG kush along with Mako Haze and more others


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 22, 2011)

super silver wreck? is that ss haze & train wreck? emmm id like to try those beans........


----------



## burner (Jul 22, 2011)

sick, you have some mean bushes right there man.


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jul 23, 2011)

whoa :holysheep: 

you got some mean looking girls there . do they bite ? :hubba: 

gonna keep an eye open for this

good mojo for the bushes ! :48:


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 23, 2011)

good to see that some folks know to start early outdoors! like the bushes


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, looks nice.


----------



## Maarick (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks for all the input guy
i'll try to keep you updated


----------



## tcbud (Jul 24, 2011)

Heavenly Garden, mighty fine strains!


----------



## Maarick (Aug 16, 2011)

hey guys
super small update for now
these are my pineapple express
they are the farthest along so far
ill add more pics of others later

oh and the little one is a top i found
tht got munched  by a caterpillar.
i trimmed the end and threw it in rockwool
and boom!
now we have mini LSD kush


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2011)

Got to love BOOM!


----------



## Maarick (Aug 17, 2011)

here you go
the rest of the ladies
as of today

pic 1 the big romulan
pic 2 is the g13 x amnesia haze
pic 3 SFV og kush
pic 4 the smaller on the lower left is mendo afgoo, taller one is Jillybean
pic 5 LSD kush
pic 6 Sweet tooth
pic 7 is all of them


----------



## Maarick (Aug 19, 2011)

WooHoo
:woohoo: 
:woohoo: 
:woohoo: 
:woohoo:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2011)

WHOOO HOOOO is right!


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice! Wat r u feeding them? chem or organics or organic based with chem additives?


----------



## Maarick (Aug 21, 2011)

thnx
im using the full Fox farms line
including additives and microbes


----------



## Maarick (Aug 21, 2011)

thnx Irish
im not sure the lineage
you tell me?lol
its a very small plant
i have two
both are very short like an indica
although the leaf structure has longer leaf finger like sativa
it has dark leaf color like and indica 
and the dispensary advertised it as 100% indica
could be lemon sour diesel kush i guess
never thought of tht, probably would be very indica

skunk 1 x mazar? 
sounds like more sativa 
im not sure how hybrid those strains are so im unsure about that.

but thnx for the different perspective


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 21, 2011)

im also running almost purely indicas due to weather and thieves. also my romulan looks to be the happiest plant i have it has leaves at 80degrees for last month and a half:hubba: keep the green thumb


----------



## Maarick (Sep 16, 2011)

hey guys
just stopping by with a little update
i have my large Super Silver Wreck 6'+ (about week 5)
and 1 of 3 small five gallon pineapple express(7 1/2 weeks )
hope you enjoy


----------



## CaliDaze (Sep 18, 2011)

where are my boots...shits lookin thick round here!


----------



## Roddy (Sep 18, 2011)

Not sure I understand your comment, Cali??


----------



## CaliDaze (Sep 24, 2011)

inside joke...sorry


----------



## yin325i (Oct 4, 2011)

looking great man, but I wanted to know how much gallon are you using? and what's the weight per plant?


----------



## Irish (Oct 14, 2011)

got pot?

how bout some updates m...


----------

